
A general technique for automating NES games (2013) - vinchuco
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom7/mario/
======
hotwire
This guy is a genius and also freakin hilarious, I knew I recognised his voice
from somewhere; watch this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhGI-
GqAK9c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhGI-GqAK9c)

------
speps
Some more recent work from the same person Tom7:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar9WRwCiSr0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar9WRwCiSr0)

